

Ask HN: How does this online guessing site work? - thewarrior

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.akinator.com&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;m quite amazed at how its able to guess even obscure people.
======
ciucanu
It uses a method named "Divide Et Impera" I think.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divide_and_rule](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Divide_and_rule)

------
thewarrior
I dont know i somehow ended up submitting it twice.

